# diamond grinding wheel



## chuck foster (May 27, 2008)

i don't know if this has been dealt with here or not but i remember seeing it somewhere.

i use carbide toolbits on my lathe and have allways used a green grinding wheel to sharpen them. 
if you have to grind much of the carbide way to make a form tool or change cutting geometry, the green stone is slow and very dusty.
i know that diamond wheels are much better but they cost allot of money..........so i used a diamond cut off wheel from a tile saw.

it is cheap ( $5.00 ) and it removes carbide very fast, but it leaves a rough finish on the carbide tool.
knowing that i thought i would mount the diamond cut off wheel on to the side of the green stone ( see pic below )
this way i can use the diamond to shape the carbide and the green stone to smooth out the rough finish left by the diamond wheel.







like i said i don't know if this was posted here before, but i thought it might be of some use to someone on here

chuck


----------



## rake60 (May 27, 2008)

Interesting idea Chuck.

You've set some wheels of thought in motion here.
Such as, how to mount one of *these* to turn it into a carbide grinder.

Rick


----------



## Lew Hartswick (May 27, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Interesting idea Chuck.
> 
> You've set some wheels of thought in motion here.
> Such as, how to mount one of *these* to turn it into a carbide grinder.
> ...


Rick thats an intresting thought. If you get one of those let us know actual dimensions and any progress
you make. I'd sort of like to do some thinking about that also. BUT I have lost my "machine shop" , the 
teacher retired and I don't know what is in store for next school year. 
A few thoughts crossed my mind, 1 slow speed water cooled for HSS cutters , 2 high speed for carbide.
Wonder how "sharp" the corners are? (with idea of using on the end of endmill cutters) 
Posibilities-----.
  ...lew...


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (May 28, 2008)

I have used my drill doctor to sharpen a carbide bit once. I just ran the drill doctor with the cover off and sharpened the bit by hand. I used it to add some relief to one of those cheap brazed carbide boring bars. It worked great.


----------



## Bernd (May 28, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Interesting idea Chuck.
> 
> You've set some wheels of thought in motion here.
> Such as, how to mount one of *these* to turn it into a carbide grinder.
> ...



Might try using a rubber wheel. Kind of like they use to hold sanding drums. Heat build up may be a problem though. Other thing would be a DYI expanding collet. 

Bernd


----------



## lugnut (May 28, 2008)

I have a couple of grinders that I use with my stained glass work. They use a 3/4 or 1 inch diameter diamond coated sleeve that is threaded onto a brass drum. The drum has a 1/4 or 5/16 inch shaft hole with a allen head set screw to hold to the shaft. They will cut almost any thing you put to them. Something you might look into for a grinder.
Mel


----------

